# suburethral cyst code



## sullivak (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry if this is a really basic question, but I'm new to urology.  I'm looking for the ICD-9 code for a suburethral cyst.  I've narrowed it down to 599.84 or 599.89 but just not sure.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd go with 599.89.


----------



## sullivak (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks!  I was leaning towards that because it is not a cyst directly in the urethra.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 13, 2012)

true.


----------

